# is my dog sulking!



## Manxy (Mar 20, 2012)

We got back from holiday yesterday and were reunited with our gorgeous 6 month old puppy (she had spent two weeks with my Mother in Law and her airedale whilst we were away) I thought she was pleased to see us, but today she just seems sad, she wasn't overly fussed about going for a walk this morning (although we did) and since we have been back all she has done is sleep, or follow me round looking sad. Is is possible she is missing my Mother in Law's dog, or is she just tired and contented to be home? Arrggghhh I feel dreadful for leaving her now.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I expect she is missing having another dog around, but she could also be worried that you may disappear again. It does sometimes take a dog or cat a while to settle back in after being away and if Mother in law lives close enough, taking her dog out together with yours might give you a clue as to whether it is the dog she is missing.

Years ago we went on holiday and left the three cats and dog in kennels. The others were ok, but one of the cats, the one who really was my cat, wouldn't speak to me for a fortnight!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well it could only be one of three possible things:


Missing the other dog's company
Feeling under the weather
Sulking because it was left

If you are sure there is nothing brewing health wise I would have thought your dog is missing the other dog's company.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Manxy said:


> We got back from holiday yesterday and were reunited with our gorgeous 6 month old puppy (she had spent two weeks with my Mother in Law and her airedale whilst we were away) I thought she was pleased to see us, but today she just seems sad, she wasn't overly fussed about going for a walk this morning (although we did) and since we have been back all she has done is sleep, or follow me round looking sad. Is is possible she is missing my Mother in Law's dog, or is she just tired and contented to be home? Arrggghhh I feel dreadful for leaving her now.


Don't feel bad for leaving her - she will bounce back! 
It could be that she is missing her friend and also burnt the candle at both ends! I'm sure you love your dog to bits but you also have a life. At least you know that your dog has a very good place to stay for future holidays!


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds a bit silly, but are you sure she's not just tired??

We left Sherlock from Friday to Sunday with my bro and his springer spaniel, and although Sherlock wiggled like crazy for us when we got home yesterday, since then he's pretty much been asleep the whole time.

Having another dog to play can be exhausting!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

springfieldbean said:


> Sounds a bit silly, but are you sure she's not just tired??
> 
> We left Sherlock from Friday to Sunday with my bro and his springer spaniel, and although Sherlock wiggled like crazy for us when we got home yesterday, since then he's pretty much been asleep the whole time.
> 
> Having another dog to play can be exhausting!


Was just about to say this. We got flooded last weekend, so the boys stayed with a neighbour whilst our house was cleared up. This meant they were walked pretty much the same distance as their vizsla, and spent their days terrorising the poor hound! When they came back Sunday night they slept from 8pm straight through to 10 am the next day, when the man came to rip the floor up.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

When i get my dogs back from kennels they sleep for a good day or so, as i don't think they sleep as well in the kennels from the excitement/stress so need a good catch up..... a bit like my son does after a sleep over


----------



## Manxy (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone maybe she is just tired, lets hope she is more herself tomorrow.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Manxy said:


> We got back from holiday yesterday and were reunited with our gorgeous 6 month old puppy (she had spent two weeks with my Mother in Law and her airedale whilst we were away) I thought she was pleased to see us, but today she just seems sad, she wasn't overly fussed about going for a walk this morning (although we did) and since we have been back all she has done is sleep, or follow me round looking sad. Is is possible she is missing my Mother in Law's dog, or is she just tired and contented to be home? Arrggghhh I feel dreadful for leaving her now.


Dogs can be creatures of habit especially if they have a set routine, it could just be a period of re-adjustment especially as she is still quite young. She should be fine when she gets back into her normal routine.


----------

